# Solved: bluecava fingerprint



## donperkan (Feb 12, 2010)

i found a weird entry in my browser history 
lookup.bluecava.com
when expanded it sez fingerprint complete
i google'd it and found that it is a info gathering tool for advertisement purpuses

does enyone have any addicional info on this


----------



## device_id (Feb 26, 2011)

BlueCava is a--depending on your perspective--benevolent device fingerprinting technology to target more relevant advertising and prevent online fraud. There's more information at this website about Device Fingerprinting; and you can also check out websites for the vendors at BlueCava, 41st Parameter and iovation.


----------



## donperkan (Feb 12, 2010)

is there a way to prevent or block this thing


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Sure, just edit your HOSTS file, and place this line in: 

127.0.0.1 bluecava.com

Your hosts file is located at \Windows\System32\drivers\etc


----------



## donperkan (Feb 12, 2010)

thanks man i really learned something today


----------

